# old pithead buildings



## dinogary (Nov 14, 2011)

used to live in the village nearby this pit, spent days as a young boy wandering through the place, there was a lot more buildings left back then .
my great grandad and grandad both worked in this pit and left as it closed about 1963, the mine was originally sunk about 1860. the place is owned by a farmer and used as cattle sheds in the winter 

thanks for looking


----------



## dinogary (Nov 14, 2011)

sorry having trouble uploading pics the now


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, 
You might find this helps: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]

I look forward to seeing your pics.


----------

